# I need a 14" band saw, please advise!



## karlkuehn (Dec 30, 2007)

Anyone able to give me a real life estimate on the Grizzly "Ultimate 14" bandsaw" ($500+ with shipping) versus the Ridgid 14" for $369 that I can pick up just down the road? I don't own any grizzly tools yet, but I've heard nothing but good about them. Also, I have a Woodcraft close, so I can get Jet and Rikon bandsaws (sans shipping) as well. I really need a beefy yet small band saw that can re-saw stuff that's over 3" thick without dying or wandering. Any advice?


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 30, 2007)

Grizzly for one reason----if you need parts or help you can always find these folks.


----------



## rlharding (Dec 30, 2007)

Karl, if you even THINK you might get into bigger work, get a 14" that also gives you the option of buying a riser down the road. Actually, if you source wood to make your own blanks you might need the extra height anyway.  I have the Canadian  comparison to something like the Jet or maybe even the grizzly.  I have been using it for about 6yrs with no problem.


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 30, 2007)

I have the Ridgid and could not be happier. The warranty is great and there is a service center within 20 miles of my shop. I hear that the Grizzly is good also but the service center being close and Ridgids extended warranty sounded good also. JMHO.

Mike


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 30, 2007)

Karl, I have the Grizzly GO555 14" and absolutely love it.  Of course, having the Muncy PA Grizzly 15 minutes from the house is nice also!  I drove down to your area last year to buy a Jet 1236 I saw on Craigslist, so it wouldn't be too bad a drive for you to come up to Grizzly.  I unloaded and assembled the GO555 by myself, but that was before my lung surgery and I likely wouldn't try it now.  Hey, if you come up, I'll buy you a cheese steak at the same place I bought Eagle one. [8D]


----------



## Daniel (Dec 30, 2007)

Karl, I have the Grizzly also, and it has been worth every penny. I also have the riser block. the largest thing that has been sawn on it was railroad ties. Needless to say I now need a new blade. It was a relative that was doing the sawing and he managed to push the 3/4 inch blade past the upper thrust bearing, so I also need a new thrust bearing. But those where stupid moves on my part not the fault of the saw.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />Karl, I have the Grizzly also, and it has been worth every penny. I also have the riser block. the largest thing that has been sawn on it was railroad ties. Needless to say I now need a new blade. It was a relative that was doing the sawing and he managed to push the 3/4 inch blade past the upper thrust bearing, so I also need a new thrust bearing. But those where stupid moves on my part not the fault of the saw.



That "relative" must have been an in-law. []

I'll ditto everyone's positive comments about the G0555.


----------



## Monty (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm another happy G0555 owner. Can't say enough good about it.


----------



## great12b4ever (Dec 30, 2007)

Karl, I own the ridgid 14" Band saw.  I have the riser blocks installed, and I run the Timberwolf blades.  This has been set up and in very heavy week-end use for about 5 years now and I have had no problems.  I replaced the "rubber" wheels once, and I have changed out the guide holders to Carters roller bearing guides instead of the cool block. It has served me well.  Also I have heard nothing but good about the grizzly so I guess it comes down to your personal choice.  But, If you get the Ridgid, you will save enough to buy the risers and possibly the roller guids also.

Rob


----------



## MikeInMo (Dec 30, 2007)

Grizzly G0555[][][]

Like Cav above, it is nice to be 15 minutes from the Springfield, MO showroom.

Mike


----------



## karlkuehn (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, thanks guys, I'm going to go ahead and get the Grizzly. From everything I've read online, it's the best in sight for what I can afford. I'm going to get the riser block and the saw, even with $74 shipping is only $560.

Should really help me when cutting up all this timber I have laying around here. I'm tired of using the table and miter saws, it's a bit dangerous, and I've gotten lucky a couple times, but it's not worth the risk for ongoing blank production.

Thanks again![]


----------



## greenmtnguy (Dec 30, 2007)

[^] I just bought a Rikon deluxe 14 Inch bandsaw to saw burls and thick stock. The standard blade that comes with it is 1/2" but it will wander in  nasty grain. Just got the 3/4" wide blade and that is the maximum for this saw. 1 3/4 HP with 13" throat clearance and 2 speed. $679 at a local dealer with pickup. I'm not sure what the maximum blade widths are, but I would try to get something that will take 3/4' width blades because the 1/2 will wander. It takes 2 people to set up or 1 stupid, strong one to put the head up on the stand. While waiting for my brother to help me set it on the stand, I became the stupid one that lifted it by myself. By being tall enough and putting my shoulder under the arm and standing tall, I just made it on the stand, but I wasn't ready to try again.[]


----------



## edstreet (Dec 31, 2007)

One thing when dealing with equipment like this is there are many clones out there with a few differences like motor, color, wheels and the like. All bandsaws will need to be tuned when you get them.

I have a G0555 and it's one of the best investments I have ever made. I have been considering the carter kits for some time now 

Ed


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MikeInMo_
> <br />Grizzly G0555[][][]
> 
> Like Cav above, it is nice to be 15 minutes from the Springfield, MO showroom.
> ...



I'm two hours from it, but that is still nice. [] Might be there this afternoon.


----------



## rando81 (Dec 31, 2007)

I've been looking for a new bandsaw too and I'm going with Grizzly because of the riser block option and nice fence that comes with it. It seems to be a great deal for the money


----------



## karlkuehn (Dec 31, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Grizzly, order complete, even squeaked in under the wire for the $40 off sale, got the G0555 for $395. Wooohooo!


----------



## stevers (Dec 31, 2007)

I have the Grizz ultimate and love it. Never used a Ridgid. The Grizz is accurate, solid, well made and comes well tuned. A few tweaks to bring it dead on and I can re-saw oak with the right blade. I would buy the Grizz again and recommend it to anyone.


----------



## RollTide (Jan 2, 2008)

Grizzly G0555 in my shop. So far it has been great for me except the blade guide bearings aren't real smooth. I talked to Grizzly about ordering the parts to change mine over to block guides. Had to do some tweeks here and there but I'm very pleased with it overall.

Steve


----------



## stevers (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job Karl. Congrats. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> <br />Good job Karl. Congrats. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.



Bah, I'm having second thoughts, but I think the Grizzly is the way to go. I gotta go up to Ron's in Drums to pick up the lathe anyways, and making a side trip Muncy is only an extra hundred miles or so. I'll save $85 in shipping for $25 in gas and a couple hours. 

The Ridgid one doesn't come with a fence or miter, and the motor's only 3/4 hp and it's only a little cheaper, so I guess I'll stick with my original plan. heh

I just hope the 1236 and the G0555 fit in the bed of my short bed F-150. I better take some tools along on Saturday just in case.


----------



## stevers (Jan 3, 2008)

They should easily fit. I looked at the Ridgid too. I (personally) think the Grizz is 10 times the saw. And I have a few Ridgid tools, miter saw, drill driver, recip saw and I cant think what else. But for big tools, I like Grizz. My GO444Z (contractors table saw) is killer. Cuts like butter, spot on accurate, heavy duty, tough as nails, dead flat cast iron top, I could go on and on. I love my two Grizzly stationary tools and would do it again.

Sorry for the rambling plug, I'll go now.


----------

